
Rest is the new SOAP – followup - kissmd
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/follow-up-to-rest-is-the-new-soap-the-origins-of-rest-21c59d243438
======
jgust
In my experience, calling for building a "RESTfuL" API is shorthand for a
service that is well designed, well documented, and has good tooling. I don't
think I can name one service I've worked with that is truly "REST".

~~~
Waterluvian
In my experience it is that plus being http. And maybe caring about VERBs.

